# Best H97 Motherboard under Rs.9k



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hai,

I want to know which H97 Motherboard is available under 9k and have good performance to price ratio. Please help me in this regard. Please provide links as to where to buy from.

I am presently looking into MSI Z97 Guard Pro and Asus H97 Plus but cannot decide as to which one to go for...





Thanks,
BSSunil


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Asus h97 pro.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Asus h97 pro.



But Asus H97 Pro costs 10.5k but I want under 9k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2014)

H97 pro gamer costs 10.5k. H97 pro costs 9k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> H97 pro gamer costs 10.5k. H97 pro costs 9k.



Thanks but I am going with MSI Z97 Guard Pro @ 8.5k


----------

